# Were to Go?



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Say a man was headed out to go trolling for the weekend and he checked Hilton's. The rigs are covered up in clean water, but the spur is right on a temp. break, color break and in a good upwelling. Were should he go?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

flip a coin


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Glad to know i'm not the only one.


----------

